# Charatan Pipes?



## jonasinmacon (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone have any knowledge of "Charatan" pipes? I just picked up a rusticated one, along with a Peterson prince. They are both very gently used, and I paid $75 for the both of them together. Neither one looks like it's been smoked more then a couple of times. The previous owner didn't like them because they are non-filtered.

I know I got a deal on the Peterson, but I'm relatively new and have never heard of "Charatan" although the box says its the oldest pipe make in England.

It smokes real nice, just wondering if I got a good deal on it or not. 

Thanks guys...


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Charatan are nice pipes.
In Europe they sell from €30 to €300, depending of the grade.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have one. Mine is a rusticated sitter. Good grain, nice stem. My only problem with it is the draw is a bit tight for my taste. It actually may be the pipe I open the bore on according to the instructions I got from Mad Hatter in another thread. I think that will make it just right for me then. 
Non filtered pipes IMO are not a big deal if you smoke tobacco without additives.We dont inhale pipe smoke any way. His loss your gain.



jonasinmacon said:


> Anyone have any knowledge of "Charatan" pipes? I just picked up a rusticated one, along with a Peterson prince. They are both very gently used, and I paid $75 for the both of them together. Neither one looks like it's been smoked more then a couple of times. The previous owner didn't like them because they are non-filtered.
> 
> I know I got a deal on the Peterson, but I'm relatively new and have never heard of "Charatan" although the box says its the oldest pipe make in England.
> 
> ...


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

You did exceptionally well for those two. Charatan is an old and honorable company on par w/ Dunhill, Saseni, and Peterson. Have a Mountbatten sm. bent billard which is a second though can 't tell why. Its a great, cool smoker. Enjoy!!!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Without getting into the different eras of Charatan, the pipes are typically very nice. I've had several over the years and currently own one Belvedere (smooth burgundy finish). I did own a Special years ago that I loved the shape of (perfect 1/8 bent poker) that didn't smoke worth a damn even though it was a Lane era pipe. But that's a rarity. 

I'm curious - does it have an "L" stamped on the shank? That would indicate it's a Lane era pipe. I can't recall when Lane sold the brand but they owned it for a long time... until sometime in the early '90's perhaps. But I wouldn't care to rate a Lane pipe against a more current one since I have no experience with the latter.

An estate charatan and pete for $75 is a decent deal as far as street value goes and a wonderful value if you like both pipes.


----------

